# update e...BOOOM!

## maiosyet

Ieri ho updatato il sistema, niente di strano, un normale emerge -u system e sync...

Al terime del merge però, mi viene un simpatico messaggino che  mi dice in sostanza che dei file di conf in etc hanno bisogno dell'update.

Faccio un normale

#etc-update

Brum Brum...fa quel che deve fare, e al boot...booooooom:

```

...

checkinf all filesystem...

fsck: fsck.xfs: not found 

fsck error 2 while executing fsck.xfs for /dev/BOOT

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem. 

If the device il valid and it really contains ext2 filsystem then the superblock il corrupt [evviva -.-] and you might try running e2fsck with an alternative superblock.

Fsck could not correct all errors

manual repair needed
```

Evviva   :Shocked: 

La stuazione è che ho un disco dualboot, con il boot di gentoo nell'mbr e una partizione di boot per mandrake, e grazie a dio che ho fatto così perchè sennò tanti saluti anche a mandrake, almeno posso chiedere aiuto   :Rolling Eyes: 

A occhio e croce io formatterei l'mbr, mi chrotterei da mandrake in gentoo e reinstallarei LILO. 

E' fattibile o ci sono idee migliori? 

Secondo, che caz è successo??   :Confused: 

...grassie

----------

## cgreene

I don't speak Italian but I am having the same problem.

I think something in one of the updates changed the fstab.

Changing the fstab back seems to help somewhat - though I'm still having problems (and am in fact in knoppix now).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a postare il tuo fstab

----------

## comio

aggiungo... sicuramente hai ciuccato l'fstab (la prova è quel "/BOOT").

Quando fai etc-update attento a cosa aggiorni!

ciao

----------

## alexerre

sicuramente è l'fstab. Ricompila l'fstab di gentoo e il problema si risolve.

NB per ricompila intendo riconfigurare..E' successo anche a me che volesse ripristinarmi il file fstab automaticamente...Da allora quando emerge mi dice che ci sono dei file da modificare ricorro al buon vecchio diff  :Rolling Eyes: 

ciao

----------

## maiosyet

ARGH! Non mi era venuto  in mente di controllare, ha azzerato l'fstab!   :Shocked: 

```

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/BOOT               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime         $/dev/ROOT               /               xfs             noatime                $/dev/SWAP               none            swap            sw                     $/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro              $#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                 $                                                                                

```

Ecco perchè parlava di xfs (mai installato nel  mio pc)

Bella fregatura   :Confused: 

Provo a riconfigurarlo...ma è normale che lo abbia fatto?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## maiosyet

 *comio wrote:*   

> aggiungo... sicuramente hai ciuccato l'fstab (la prova è quel "/BOOT").
> 
> Quando fai etc-update attento a cosa aggiorni!
> 
> ciao

 

Io credevo che fosse indicativo del device BOOT   :Shocked: 

In effetti a un certo punto mi sono stufato e ho fatto yes, yes, yes...blabla

Oltre a fstab ci sono altri file che conviene non 'upgradare' ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## comio

mai usare etc-update dando "-5" come parametro. Quando etc-update ti propone dei file di configurazione, è buona norma vedere il diff (non ricordo l'opzione, forse 1... bo).

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

> Oltre a fstab ci sono altri file che conviene non 'upgradare' ?  

 

Tutti quelli che hai modificato tu  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## maiosyet

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *maiosyet wrote:*   Oltre a fstab ci sono altri file che conviene non 'upgradare' ?   
> 
> Tutti quelli che hai modificato tu  .

 

 :Shocked: 

Me ne sono accorto...

Riavvio, la password di root è cambiata [imprecazione]

Ne sono sicuro perchè me ne ero già accorto prima di spegnere il pc ieri ma non ci ho fatto caso, ma in modalità di soccorso funziona quindi è proprio saltata    :Mad: 

Faccio startx e mi avviia TWM, ma quello è il meno. 

Ammesso che abbia due annetti per risistemare manualmente tutto, senza la pwd di root non andrò lontanto comunque   :Confused: 

E mo?

----------

## maiosyet

Questo silenzio desolato mi sa molto di formattazione   :Sad: 

----------

## koma

se vuoi la password di root ... bucati il pc  :Wink:  cerca qlc exploit per il locale  :Smile: 

----------

## n3mo

Per autobucarsi la password di root basta avviare dal cd live di gentoo rimontare le partizioni come durante la fase di installazione, fare il chroot e passwd, voilà........ecco a cosa serve la password nel bios.

Se non ricordo male l'ultimo update aggiornava tra gli altri /etc/fstab, /etc/group, /etc/rc.conf.

P.S.

Sono solo io che mentre posto cerco di usare la bash completion con tab......mi stà facendo impazzire.  :Shocked: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *cgreene wrote:*   

> I don't speak Italian but I am having the same problem.
> 
> I think something in one of the updates changed the fstab.
> 
> Changing the fstab back seems to help somewhat - though I'm still having problems (and am in fact in knoppix now).

 

This is possible because you have to pay attention using the etc-update tool.

The tool shows you all the diffs between the new file and old one

only overwrite the original file with update when it is not a critic file

or the changes are trivial!!!!

if you want to restore your gentoo system try this:

-boot fron gentoo install cdrom

-mount the interested partition in /mnt/gentoo

-edit your fstab, reboot and then try to boot Gentoo

bye!

----------

## maiosyet

 *n3mo wrote:*   

> Per autobucarsi la password di root basta avviare dal cd live di gentoo rimontare le partizioni come durante la fase di installazione, fare il chroot e passwd, voilà........ecco a cosa serve la password nel bios.
> 
> 

 

L'idea di koma è più suggestiva, ma penso che userò il chroot (da mandrake). Però è strano perchè da mandrake(in chroot) funziona la vecchia passwd, e pure dal tool di recupero che veniva in seguito al prroblema...boh adesso provo

 *Quote:*   

> Se non ricordo male l'ultimo update aggiornava tra gli altri /etc/fstab, /etc/group, /etc/rc.conf.
> 
> 

 

A me sembra che fossero un tantino di più, non lo facevo da un bel pezzo   :Confused: 

In questi giorni provo a riconfigurare tutto, speriam   :Rolling Eyes: 

PS: a me succede su IRC   :Very Happy: 

----------

## OKreZ

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

> Però è strano perchè da mandrake(in chroot) funziona la vecchia passwd, e pure dal tool di recupero che veniva in seguito al prroblema...boh adesso provo

 

Probabilmente tenti di passare a root tramite "su" dal tuo utente normale; se tra i file di configurazione che hai sovrascritto tramite etc-update c'era anche /etc/group, il tuo utente normale non si trova piu' nel gruppo wheel (come probabilmente era prima) percio' non e' in grado di passare al superuser tramite "su".

----------

## maiosyet

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Probabilmente tenti di passare a root tramite "su" dal tuo utente normale; se tra i file di configurazione che hai sovrascritto tramite etc-update c'era anche /etc/group, il tuo utente normale non si trova piu' nel gruppo wheel (come probabilmente era prima) percio' non e' in grado di passare al superuser tramite "su".

 

Male che vada mi faccio una cultura sui file di configurazione   :Confused: 

Grazie   :Wink: 

----------

## kaosone

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Me ne sono accorto...
> 
> Riavvio, la password di root è cambiata [imprecazione]
> ...

 

che kernel hai?

----------

## maiosyet

Aggiornamento delle conffigurazioni di /etc/

/etc/gruop: inserito il mio utente in whell e  games 

/etc/rc.conf: keymap italiana, windowmaker

/etc/make.conf:

CFLAGS="-O3 -mach=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

/etc/hostname rimesso il nome al computer

Sicuramente però c'è dell'altro da fare, perchè ho ancora un bel po' di problemi, a cominciare da internet: la rete funziona: 

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

*bringing eth0 down...

*bringing eth0 up...   [OK]

```

Ma non funziona, ping, irc, www, nulla   :Shocked: 

Se poi mi potete dare qualche dritta su quali altri file toccare ve ne sarei grato   :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
> ...

 

sarà probabilmente /etc/resolv.conf che é andato a farsi benedire... basta che lo editi mettendo "nameserver indirizzodelDNS"  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## pascalbrax

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sarà probabilmente /etc/resolv.conf che é andato a farsi benedire... basta che lo editi mettendo "nameserver indirizzodelDNS" 
> 
> Coda

 

e se per caso non bastasse, guarda in /etc/conf.d/net  :Wink: 

PS: uff... devo ricordarmi che il TAB non va nei form html  :Wink: 

----------

## cgreene

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> This is possible because you have to pay attention using the etc-update tool.
> 
> The tool shows you all the diffs between the new file and old one
> ...

 

Yep yep! I know - Live and learn!  I got it working again by changing the fstab.  Apparently the same update overwrote my user information!  OUCH!  Fortunately the root password it overwrote with was blank so I was able to guess it after trying my own.  Things are working again - and now I've learned what can go wrong when I don't pay attention.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

```
... 

checkinf all filesystem... 

fsck: fsck.xfs: not found 

fsck error 2 while executing fsck.xfs for /dev/BOOT 

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem. 

If the device il valid and it really contains ext2 filsystem then the superblock il corrupt [evviva -.-] and you might try running e2fsck with an alternative superblock. 

Fsck could not correct all errors 

manual repair needed
```

Mi è appena successa la stessa cosa.AIUTOOOOOOO!!!!!!

----------

## Ferdinando

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> Mi è appena successa la stessa cosa.AIUTOOOOOOO!!!!!!

 

Beh, in tal caso hai trovato la soluzione   :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## maiosyet

E infatti io alla fine ho formattato   :Shocked:   :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

In effetti a posteriori è un bello sbattito...

Certo che etc-update IMHO dovrebbe essere modificato, così da non creare situazoni così devastanti!

I vari

```
resolv.conf

passwd

modules.conf
```

ed altri VITALI per il sistema [e personalizzati dagli utenti] non credo dovrebbero essere sovrascritti, anche in caso di un -5. Al max il sistema dovrebbe salvare le sue proposte di nuova config in un file nuovo.

Certo 

[cinic mode on]se la gente non monta /dev/brain prima di loggarsi come root, allora certi disastri sono educativi[cinic mode off]  :Evil or Very Mad: 

ma non nego che anche a me è venuto un po' il patema, quando dopo aver emerso base-layout all'ultima versione mi son visto tra i vari filez da modificare l'fstab ed il groups...  :Shocked: 

IMHO

a) ci dovrebbe essere un ulteriore advisory, eventualmente eliminabile tramite file config nel caso l'utente passi -5

b) dovrebbero esser mantenute, nel caso di quei file di config sensibili, almeno un backup, così che ,nel caso di distrazione del sysadmin, al max la situazione la si ripristina da boot-cd

buon appetito   :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a) ci dovrebbe essere un ulteriore advisory, eventualmente eliminabile tramite file config nel caso l'utente passi -5
> 
> 

 

Opinioni, secondo me l'opzione -5 é inutile e occupa spazio a video...  :Wink: 

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> b) dovrebbero esser mantenute, nel caso di quei file di config sensibili, almeno un backup, così che ,nel caso di distrazione del sysadmin, al max la situazione la si ripristina da boot-cd
> 
> 

 

In realtà fare uno scriptino che faccia il backup dei file che etc-update sta per modificare non é poi così complicato, il rischio é che poi gli utenti vadano direttamente con il -5 perché "tanto c'é il backup".

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Opinioni, secondo me l'opzione -5 é inutile e occupa spazio a video... 

 

Cambia da xfree a xorg e poi dimmi se l'opzione -5 la trovi ancora cosi' inutile.

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Opinioni, secondo me l'opzione -5 é inutile e occupa spazio a video...  
> 
> Cambia da xfree a xorg e poi dimmi se l'opzione -5 la trovi ancora cosi' inutile.

 

Già fatto.

Non ho usato il -5 neanche quando mi ha chiesto cosa doveva fare con il layout di tastiera dehnzuag che oramai é usato solo in un monastero tibetano con 73 abitanti solo due dei quali hanno un computer. E uno dei due ha un vetusto ZX Spectrum.

Effettivemente ho impiegato un pò di tempo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

> E infatti io alla fine ho formattato    

 

e pure io....  mi sa che non si era modificato solo l'fstab...Last edited by ProT-0-TypE on Fri Apr 30, 2004 7:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cagnulein

sono daccordo sul fatto che etc-update dovrebbe essere un po' modificato...oggi l'ho lanciato e mi stava per togliere nomeutente e password dal file di configurazione dell'adsl senza rimpiazarci nulla...non la trovo una cosa geniale  :Smile: 

per fortuna che ho letto prima questo topic  :Razz: 

----------

## cgreene

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ... 
> 
> ...

 

*note* (root) is the location of your root partition

Change your line in /etc/fstab from:

/dev/(ROOT)		/		xfs	noatime			0 0

to

/dev/(ROOT)		/		yourfilesystem	noatime			0 0

----------

## Ferdinando

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

> E infatti io alla fine ho formattato    

 

 :Shocked:   Gasp! Anch'io diedi un fatale -5 ad etc-update (era la prima volta ed avevo sonno), ma con un po' d'intuito i files modificati li ritrovai da livecd (anche perche' avevo installato da poco e ricordavo quali files avevo modificato). Certo, e` una ricerca un po' empirica, ma almeno evita notti di ricompilazioni (io sono tra quelli che hanno installato openoffice dai sorgenti, e non voglio farlo mai piu').

ciao

----------

